# Not again...........



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't understand how I am regressing? Lately I am shaky again, pulse 110-130, the "something is in my throat" feeling again, and have heart palpitations frequently. I dropped 5 lbs in 4 weeks but since increasing methimisole that has stopped, I am a male 5'8" at 134 and holding. I am on an increased dose of methimizole (sp?), 10 mg/ day. Was ok for a year and a half at 2.5 mg/day. 
Glad thyroidecomy is scheduled for 3/16 but this is weird. Can conditions change so significantly once you are regulated?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

When did you change from 2.5 to 20 mg/day? (WOW - that seems like a drastic change. Is it?)


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Was on 2.5mg/day 7/10 to 12/11, levels and symptoms started to increase and the endo increased it to 5mg/day 12/11. Tested again in 1/12 and increased it to 10mg/day...sorry meant to type 10mg, not 20mg.

Just don't understand after a year and a half how levels that were good increased, and apparently continue to. My heart is trying to jump out of my chest.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think they can change. Best wishes to you.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

My dosage of Methimazole varies between 2.5 and 10 as well. Sometimes it changes based on labs and sometimes based on symptoms. 
Thyroids under attack do fluctuate. Sorry that you're feeling so rotten!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I took 10 mg three times a day, and it seemed to help my heart rate, although my lab results didn't change.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Was on 2.5mg/day 7/10 to 12/11, levels and symptoms started to increase and the endo increased it to 5mg/day 12/11. Tested again in 1/12 and increased it to 10mg/day...sorry meant to type 10mg, not 20mg.
> 
> Just don't understand after a year and a half how levels that were good increased, and apparently continue to. My heart is trying to jump out of my chest.


Will you consider RAI or ablation? If you do a turnaround each time you are stabilized and the anti-thyroid med is lowered, it may be time to re-think the treatment options.

This sort of thing wreaks havoc on the heart and other bodily organs.

Worried for you.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

I started taking 20 mg of methimazole, 2 months later my endo increased to 30 and a two months later increased to 45 mg I take 7 months to be ready for the surgery and was scheduled in a week later because I had a giant fast growing goiter. Before the TT I weighed 120 lb, now I weigh 138 lb and my height is 5.8''.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just read about cardiac ablation, no thanks, all set with that. The solution is controlling the thyroid/Graves Disease.

I was scheduled for a thyroidectomy 3/16 but had to postpone it today due to work demands. Might try to reschedule for sometime this summer when things slow down.

Have labs in early March, sure my endo will play with meds afterwards.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

miguel said:


> I started taking 20 mg of methimazole, 2 months later my endo increased to 30 and a two months later increased to 45 mg I take 7 months to be ready for the surgery and was scheduled in a week later because I had a giant fast growing goiter. Before the TT I weighed 120 lb, now I weigh 138 lb and my height is 5.8''.


I feel your pain, I was down to 115 in 4/10.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just read about cardiac ablation, no thanks, all set with that. The solution is controlling the thyroid/Graves Disease.
> 
> I was scheduled for a thyroidectomy 3/16 but had to postpone it today due to work demands. Might try to reschedule for sometime this summer when things slow down.
> 
> Have labs in early March, sure my endo will play with meds afterwards.


Cardiac ablation? What's that for? Thyroidectomy is ablation (surgical removal.)


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looked up ablation and that is what came up.

Anyways, surgery rescheduled to 8/24. Hoping meds will eventually control it till then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Looked up ablation and that is what came up.
> 
> Anyways, surgery rescheduled to 8/24. Hoping meds will eventually control it till then.


Well, I hope so too! And I am glad you have rescheduled your TT.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Going for a blood draw Monday, still don't feel well, pulse 100-130' still have palpitations, shaky, and this throat thing is driving me crazy. Feels exactly like when I was first diagnosed, something there, and occasional pain to my left ear. 
Thanks for listening......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Going for a blood draw Monday, still don't feel well, pulse 100-130' still have palpitations, shaky, and this throat thing is driving me crazy. Feels exactly like when I was first diagnosed, something there, and occasional pain to my left ear.
> Thanks for listening......


Yeah; I hate that you had to put your surgery off until August. It is not unusual for thyroid inflamation to spead to the ear.

Please check in when you can. I and the others here are very concerned.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, my endo sent me a letter before she went on vacation with the results. The results showed that the " levels are still a bit high but have lowered significantly". She said to stay on the current dose. 
I do feel a tad better, palpitations are less frequent, less shaky, but still have that feeling in my throat. Does it take a while for the thyroid to shrink and that feeling go way? Don't remember how long it took when his all started.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

rkh3 said:


> Well, my endo sent me a letter before she went on vacation with the results. The results showed that the " levels are still a bit high but have lowered significantly". She said to stay on the current dose.
> I do feel a tad better, palpitations are less frequent, less shaky, but still have that feeling in my throat. Does it take a while for the thyroid to shrink and that feeling go way? Don't remember how long it took when his all started.


Anyone? Still bothering me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Was on 2.5mg/day 7/10 to 12/11, levels and symptoms started to increase and the endo increased it to 5mg/day 12/11. Tested again in 1/12 and increased it to 10mg/day...sorry meant to type 10mg, not 20mg.
> 
> Just don't understand after a year and a half how levels that were good increased, and apparently continue to. My heart is trying to jump out of my chest.


I hope you are on a beta-blocker to protect your heart? Is the surgery still on for August?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nope, only the 10mgs of the methimizole. The weight loss hasn't stopped, slowed a lot, only losing a pound per week. 
Yes, surgery still 8/12.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Nope, only the 10mgs of the methimizole. The weight loss hasn't stopped, slowed a lot, only losing a pound per week.
> Yes, surgery still 8/12.


Please ask your doc to put you on a beta-blocker so as to avert permanent damage to your heart.

And do let us know.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Feeling somewhat better but still shaky at times, diarrhea, and that feeling in my throat at times. 
New surgery date May 25


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Feeling somewhat better but still shaky at times, diarrhea, and that feeling in my throat at times.
> New surgery date May 25


You will be soooooooooooooooo glad to get this over with! Truly!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have found that stress can multiply the severity of the symptoms multiple fold.

My wife of 29 years passed away last Wednesday, only 56 yrs old. She had been battling lung cancer for 5 years, 4 of those years she did very well, not the last one though. She died at home under family and Hospice care. During the last month I didn't work much as I was her primary care giver, 24/7. Surprised my heart is still in my chest, during this process it felt like it was ripped out. The most difficult time of my life, I hope I never have to go through it again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my...I don't have anything to say about your specific condition, but I did want to express my condolences. That must have been (and I imagine continues to be) very difficult. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so sorry you have lost your wife. I cannot imagine the pain you've been through.

I agree with you - stress can have an amazing (amazingly bad) effect on the body. Please take care of yourself and let yourself grieve.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. I wish I could say something to make it easier. Take care.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks folks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I have found that stress can multiply the severity of the symptoms multiple fold.
> 
> My wife of 29 years passed away last Wednesday, only 56 yrs old. She had been battling lung cancer for 5 years, 4 of those years she did very well, not the last one though. She died at home under family and Hospice care. During the last month I didn't work much as I was her primary care giver, 24/7. Surprised my heart is still in my chest, during this process it felt like it was ripped out. The most difficult time of my life, I hope I never have to go through it again.


Oooooooooooooooooooooh; how utterly sad!!! Please accept my sincere condolences, sympathy and prayers.

{{{{rkh3}}}}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Thanks folks


We are here for you 24/7! Bless your heart!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just ranting....
Thought I leveled off with weight loss, nope just dropped another 2 lbs. Pulse fluctuates 108-115, throat still feels like something is in it and very "full", occasional ear pain, if I talk a while I get very raspy, had to reduce talking, shaky, only good thing is the diarrhea has greatly diminished. 
Blood test later this week and an appt with endo next week, surgery still 5/25.

Any helpful ideas to cope with the throat issue? I hear magnesium, etc, helps.

I have read that stress alone will cause he throat issue, combine that with Graves and I'm not having much fun here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just ranting....
> Thought I leveled off with weight loss, nope just dropped another 2 lbs. Pulse fluctuates 108-115, throat still feels like something is in it and very "full", occasional ear pain, if I talk a while I get very raspy, had to reduce talking, shaky, only good thing is the diarrhea has greatly diminished.
> Blood test later this week and an appt with endo next week, surgery still 5/25.
> 
> ...


Icing down your thyroid (neck) may help immensely. Try it and see what happens.

Things have been quite horrible for you and your beloved wife for a long long time. I truly don't think you are having a psychosomatic issue though. I do believe that stress is leaving you even more exhausted and the autoimmune system sees an open door right now.

Men need hugs too!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try it when I get home!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Thanks, I'll try it when I get home!


And ...................inquiring minds will want to know!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Left the ice on for 15 minutes, seems a bit better. Will try it longer in a while.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Left the ice on for 15 minutes, seems a bit better. Will try it longer in a while.


Very excellent; if nothing else it will reduce the swelling providing a modicum of comfort. Glad you were amenable to "trying" it.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Update of sorts

Tired of the symptoms, especially the throat issues so I saw my primary today, in case it was an infection. Nope, just an enlarged thyroid. He is in tune with Graves as his 14 yr old daughter has it.

My BP 160/90, pulse 120 (regardless of symptoms I never went above 130). Now on metoprolol, 25mg/day and he stopped the Allegra D, compounding throat issues, and put me on flonase


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Update of sorts
> Tired of the symptoms, especially the throat issues so I saw my primary today, in case it was an infection. Nope, just an enlarged thyroid. He is in tune with Graves as his 14 yr old daughter has it.
> BP 160/90, pulse 120 (regardless of symptoms I never went above 130). Now on metoprolol, 25mg/day and he stopped the Allegra D, compounding throat issues, and put me on flonase


Has the 14 year old had her thyroid removed or RAI?

How are you holding up otherwise?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, can't to RAI because there his severe eye involvement and Mom does not want her to have surgery because it will leave a scar, Dad wants it done. Poor kid is caught between the two parents. Will likely need surgery to the eye sockets to allow the eyeballs to recess also.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> No, can't to RAI because there his severe eye involvement and Mom does not want her to have surgery because it will leave a scar, Dad wants it done. Poor kid is caught between the two parents. Will likely need surgery to the eye sockets to allow the eyeballs to recess also.


Orbital decompression is a horrible horrible surgery.

A scar? LHM!! How vain can a person get? There are folks out there who would be glad to have a body part to have a scar on. Unbelievable.

Lots of folks have had TT and much to their surprised, they in fact had cancer which was discovered at pathology. 14 years old could have cancer.

I will stop right there. Clearly I have plenty to say on the subject matter. LOL!


----------

